# Video of WMATA's New 7000 Series Cars



## The Davy Crockett (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is a link to an article, _with video_, about DC Metro's new 7000 Series rail cars.

From the article:



> "The introduction of these new cars will allow us to address another NTSB recommendation and remove all 1000-series cars from service, increasing the overall safety and reliability of the system," said Metro General Manager and CEO Richard Sarles.



Hmmm... I wonder if Dick Sarles thought the flowers planted by "The Guerrilla Gardner" might compete with the beauty of his new 'babies?' :blink:

:giggle:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely Nothing that is Decided in Washington by Government Now Days @ Whatever Level makes sense or is even Benefical to the People! The City of DC and the Metro Brass are especially known for their Idiotic and Wasteful Decisions and this could be the Poster Child for such Crap!  The Moron that made this decision needs to get a Real Job, McDonalds is hiring!


----------



## afigg (Jul 8, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Absolutely Nothing that is Decided in Washington by Government Now Days @ Whatever Level makes sense or is even Benefical to the People! The City of DC and the Metro Brass are especially known for their Idiotic and Wasteful Decisions and this could be the Poster Child for such Crap!  The Moron that made this decision needs to get a Real Job, McDonalds is hiring!


Are you writing about the new Series 7000 car or the removal of flowers at the Dupont Circle Metro station? If it about the flowers, my guess because of the way the flowers were quickly removed, is that it was largely driven by the legal department who would be concerned about liability if Mr. Doctor - or someone else - fell or slipped while tending to the flowers which were planted on a rather steep incline.
As for the video of the Series 7000 cars, the video was first posted a few weeks ago. At least, we know that there is a set of Series 7000 cars good for what look like 6-8 mph speeds! Powered by a catenary lash-up as well.


----------



## DET63 (Jul 8, 2013)

Will WMATA now be able to go back to more-or-less automatic train operation, as it has had in the past (and as other systems, like BART, still have)?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jul 9, 2013)

afigg said:


> Are you writing about the new Series 7000 car or the removal of flowers at the Dupont Circle Metro station? If it about the flowers, my guess because of the way the flowers were quickly removed, is that it was largely driven by the legal department who would be concerned about liability if Mr. Doctor - or someone else - fell or slipped while tending to the flowers which were planted on a rather steep incline.


Q)

How can you tell the difference between a dead skunk and a dead lawyer on the road?

A)

There will be skid marks in front of the skunk. :giggle:



> As for the video of the Series 7000 cars, the video was first posted a few weeks ago.


 I've been crazy busy the last three weeks, did I miss it being posted here at AU somewhere? :unsure:


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Jul 9, 2013)

DET63 said:


> Will WMATA now be able to go back to more-or-less automatic train operation, as it has had in the past (and as other systems, like BART, still have)?


Not until they've replaced all the track circuits in the system. I've heard rumors that they're getting close on the Red Line, but I don't know anything for certain.

There's nothing wrong with the ATC equipment on the cars. It's the equipment in the TCRs and between the rails that causes the risk of collision. So the 1000 series is not the reason trains are operating on manual. Getting rid of the 1000s (which won't be done until 2016) will not change the situation with respect to the track circuits.


----------



## afigg (Jul 9, 2013)

Tracktwentynine said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > Will WMATA now be able to go back to more-or-less automatic train operation, as it has had in the past (and as other systems, like BART, still have)?
> ...


WMATA has been quite vague on when the system might return to automatic train control operation. When asked, Sarles and other WMATA managers have declined to provide specifics, just saying the system may return to ATC in a couple of years. I think they are more than a little snakebit after the accident, so they want to be really, really, really sure that all the replaced track circuits are working properly. Meanwhile, the trains all too often lurch and stop & go as they pull up to the end of the platform.


----------

